# First hatch!



## chickenaholic (Apr 11, 2013)

This is my very first hatch! They weren't due to hatch till tomorrow so I woke up to a pleasant surprise! I ordered a barnyard mix off the Internet so I don't know what kind of chickens they are. However, 3 hatched out of green/blue eggs (Americana?), and 2 hatched out of tiny eggs and have fuzzy feet (Bantam Cochin?). I'm very curious about one of the fuzzy footers because she's bright silver!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

What was your final ratio?!!


----------



## chickenaholic (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope. I've had 2 more hatch since then and 10 left to hatch


----------



## COchickengirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Could they be an cuter? No, they could not


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

That's so awesome and exciting! I have noticed that when I order eggs they usually do hatch a few days earlier! 
CONGRATS!!! 
And yes be share what your final results are!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool ! congrats ! I've a horrible year with hatching, no idea what went wrong.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine hatch 18 to 24 hours early. Have always figured it was because temperature control on my homemade incubators.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had my first hatch today! I never expected it. I figured they were all duds. Mom and baby doing just fine.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Only 1 baby EV ! That just won't do!
Congrats!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

What did you keep your humidity at?

Your chivk are adorable! Did anybody know what breed that feather foot chick was?

I love my Silkies!


----------

